# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Elle est bien bonne

## Gaulouis

Salut,

J'tais en train de poster une nouvelle discutions quand par mgarde j'ai fait "Ctrl+w" au lieu de "Ctrl+x" 

Ais-je un moyen de retrouver ce brouillon ?

Merci

----------


## escartefigue

Si le bloc note est vide,  part consulter la boule de cristal ou lire les entrailles d'un lapin, non.

----------


## Gaulouis

Je n'ai pas de lapin sous la main alors je suis all tocker  la porte de madame Irma ... La voyante.




> Moi : "Toc toc toc"
> Irma : "Qui c'est ?"


PS : Merci d'avoir pris la peine de me rpondre escartefigue.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> Salut,
> 
> J'tais en train de poster une nouvelle discutions quand par mgarde j'ai fait "Ctrl+w" au lieu de "Ctrl+x" 
> 
> Ais-je un moyen de retrouver ce brouillon ?
> 
> Merci


T'aurais pas mis des chiffres romains par hazard dans ton texte ?

----------

